# W8 air filter removal/inspection



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

Can anyone tell me or point me to a write up of how to check the air intake system of a W8. I want to make sure the air filter is clean and there is nothing blocking any of the intake holes. I looked through the bently and cannt find anything :???:


----------

